# Experiment with numbers



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

Doing an experiment here - 

Pick a number from 1 to 70 = _______

Pick a number from 1 to 25 = _______

Will post results Saturday October 20, 2018


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

60, 24


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

68, 14


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

33 13


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

64 and 12.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

70, 25


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

48, 17


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

55, 9,


----------



## Greatgramma (Sep 22, 2012)

42, 13


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

35, 13


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

58 and 19


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

The MegaMillion $ Lottery didn't go and will jump to 1.6+ Billion for the upcoming Tuesday drawing. I bought a ticket using the number(s) chosen by those of you that responded to my little experiment and only one of those numbers was drawn. Jackpot numbers drawn were: 15,23,53,65,70....so WE didn't win the big one. I was going to 'split' the big pot with all of you that submitted a number. Bummer. Wonder if I should play the same numbers for Tuesdays drawing? Oh well - whats a few dollars? 
Thanks to all for playing. We'll see what happens Tuesday.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

35, 13


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

What a fun way to pick numbers! We didn't win anything either or have one single number.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

8,11


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

Better luck next time!!! I think its a sin to have this much going to possibly only 1 winner. It would be better if they'd limit the winnings to 10M and have multiple drawings when it's over that amount. Making a lot more 'millionaires'


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

46 and 13


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

35, 12.5


----------

